# Ad Noctum sucht >!< "Allianz"



## Ranzibert (19. März 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Gilde <Ad Noctum> "Allianz" sucht nette und soziale Spieler für den Ausbau der Raids.* http://ad-noctum.foren-city.de 


Wir, die sich den Herausforderungen in Nordend stellen möchten, bieten jedem Mitglied ein angenehmes Klima in unserer Gilde und die Chance auf nette Bekanntschaften. 

Das Fundament, auf dem wir unsere Gilde aufbauen wollen, ist Chancengleichheit, Freundlichkeit und Spaß. 

Jeder soll die Gilde prägen können und sich so einbringen, dass unsere Gemeinschaft davon provitiert. 

Unsere Gilde möchte ein gutes Bild an den Tag legen und das Verhalten der einzelnen Mitglieder sollte für die Gilde sprechen. 

Da wir auf einem Rollenspielrealm spielen, erwarten wir die Einhaltung der Umgangsregeln in öffentlichen Chats und auch im privaten Umgang mit einzelnen Spielern. 

Die Raidtage werden auf das Wochenende fallen, Ausnahmen wird es nur selten geben. 

Wir haben sowohl ein Forum, in dem wir alles Wichtige besprechen können, als auch einen 
Teamspeak-Server. 

Über eine Aufnahme in unserer Gilde wird nach der Abgabe einer Bewerbung im Forum entschieden. Eine Vorlage für die Bewerbung ist dort zu erlesen. 

Ansprechpartner im Spiel sind -Aenor- und -Ranzibert-. 



Wir würden uns über folgende Klassen besondes freuen, 

-1 Krieger (Schutz)
-1 Krieger (Waffe/Furor)
-1 Paladin (Schutz)
-1 Paladin (Vergelter)
-1 Druide (Bär)



Was wir erwarten: 

- Raidfreudige Spieler (oder welche die es später werden wollen) 
- Stufe 80 erreicht (oder es bald erreichen möchte) 
- Headset / Teamspeak 
- mind. 18 Jahre alt (zumindest geistig) 
- Klassenverständnis 
- Teamfähigkeit und Zurückhaltung (Wir suchen keine Proleten oder Besserwisser) 
- Respekt vor anderen Spielern und gepflegter Umgang. 


Was wir euch bieten können: 

- Weltnetzseite/Forum 
- Teamspeak 
- aktive Schlachtzügler 
- aktive Rollenspieler 
- eine erfahrene Gildenleitung 
- Chancengleichheit, Freundlichkeit, Spaß und vielleicht werden 
aus netten Bekanntschaften neue WoW-Freunde. 


*Info *

Derzeit können wir noch einige Klassen über unsere Suche hinaus aufnehmen. 
Später wird die Suche aber weiter eingeschränkt werden. 

Wir werden versuchen in den ersten Schlachtzügen jeden zum Zuge kommen zu lassen. Für später sind allerdings feste Plätze angedacht. 


Wir sehen uns. :-) 
-Ranzibert-


----------



## Ranzibert (21. März 2009)

Wir bedanken uns für die ersten Anschriften und Bewerbungen.

  Unser erster Schlachtzug ist voll, wir suchen aber weitere Spieler für eine Anpassung im ersten und dem Aufbau eines zweiten Zuges.


Ziel      ist einen 10er Schlachtzug um an Wochenenden die ersten      Erfolge zu erarbeiten. Zu Bosskills wird es Fotos geben die wir auf der Seite      veröffentlichen. Danach bauen wir weiter aus.

  Angedacht ist am 10.04-12.04,
*
  Archavons Kammer
 Sartharion

  Naxxramas *KOMPLETT DURCH!


  Wir sind somit noch Ausbaufähig   :-)


----------



## Ranzibert (24. März 2009)

/push^^


----------



## Ranzibert (26. März 2009)

/push II


----------



## Ranzibert (27. März 2009)

*27.03.2009* Suche wurde aktualisiert.


----------



## Ranzibert (30. März 2009)

/push^^


----------



## Ranzibert (1. April 2009)

*01.04.2009* Suche wurde aktualisiert.


----------



## Ranzibert (3. April 2009)

/push^^


----------



## Ranzibert (8. April 2009)

*08.04.2009* Suche wurde aktualisiert.


----------



## Ranzibert (10. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Ranzibert (12. April 2009)

*12.04.2009* Suche wurde aktualisiert.


----------



## Ranzibert (29. August 2010)

Kann gelöscht werden. Ist nicht mehr aktuell. Danke


Gruß
-Ranzibert-


----------

